# Stalled fermentation with Wyeast 1968 London ESB... advice needed



## Muz (15/1/18)

Hi, I hope I'm posting this in the right place.

I have a stalled fermentation and I'm not sure what to do about it.

OG was 1.070 when I pitched Wyeast 1968 London ESB. I made a healthy 800ml starter. Batch size is 19 litres. Fermentation temp is 20 degrees.

First week fermentation activity was strong. The blow off tube was going gangbusters and there was a healthy krausen. Things started to settle down in the second week and I dry hopped .

After 14 days I checked the gravity and it was 1.040. I tried to rouse the yeast by stirring up the trub and yeast at the bottom. Two days later - 1.040.

I'm pretty frustrated but I'd really like to save this batch if possible. It smells amazing and I've spent a heap of time and money on it. I'm thinking I have three options:

1) increase the heat a little, keep trying to rouse the yeast, give it time
2) Get some more Wyeast 1968 and pitch it
3) Get some other yeast and pitch that's a little less temperamental 

If I'd had slight improvement over the last couple of days trying to rouse the yeast I'd be happy to do that. I'm not liking that it didn't move at all though.

What do people think of the other two options? If I was going to pitch another yeast which one should I use?


----------



## warra48 (15/1/18)

I've had the same issue with this yeast, much as I like it for the malt it leaves in the beer.
Here's a link to an older thread which goes into considerable detail, including WY1968.
Hope you find some answers there.

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/uk-liquid-yeast.69537/


----------



## manticle (16/1/18)

Using hydrometer or refrac?


----------



## Muz (16/1/18)

Refrac... I worked this out when talking to a dude at Home Make It this afternoon. Noob mistake. Still, I went home and checked with a hydrometer and it's 1.024. So still high but not as high. I think I can work on rousing the yeast for another week and get it down 10 points or so...


----------

